# The christmas day club!



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Whos in?

1. vxrmarc :wave:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

1. vxrmarc 
2. rmorgan84


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

1. vxrmarc 
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W

That was a stroke of luck.


----------



## midlife_crisis (Oct 1, 2009)

for what?
midlife crisis!!!!!!!!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

1. vxrmarc 
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa

Yeah, bah humbug.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy

Happy Christmas!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w
9. Duffy
10. huddo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 

have a good day guys :thumb:


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> 1. vxrmarc
> 2. rmorgan84
> 3. Gaz W
> 4. EUG
> ...


i got some good pressies.couldnt wait till the morning to open them:lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11 GoodFella33

and ive just proposed to the misses and shes said yes, yet still wont let me have my presents till morning lol


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11.stevenebm 
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

GoodFella33 said:


> 1. vxrmarc
> 2. rmorgan84
> 3. Gaz W
> 4. EUG
> ...


Congratulations mate, wish you all the best.:thumb:


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

present..

wish you guys a great/warm day with you're family's


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you shes just sitting here smileing looking at her ring well im in the good books for at least a week :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11.stevenebm 
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman



and congrats Goodfella :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11.stevenebm 
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360

A very merry Christmas to everyone.

A special congratulations to Goodfella!!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh go on then! 

Merry Christmas to all the Old Skoll DW people. Been an interesting year, heard a lot of bull$hit and seen a few friends drift off the radar for one reason and another but even this time of year can't help but recall te good times 

Plus I'm waiting for my little one to wake up (is that the right way around??!) and my own forum seems a little slow lol

Drama, where is my Christmas card?  I know you still lives around the corner. I see'd you the other day


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

And how about a 'what did you get/give' thread. This were blockbuster on here over the years!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm late but im in :thumb:

Kids are making a right mess and are arguing already lol


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Me too. Been up and about for a while now.
Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

OK. I'm in. Merry Xmas to all the old farts and newbie DW'ers!
Just tried to tell the missus how to cook the turkey and have been subsequently banned from the kitchen. Haven't opened any pressies yet.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry christmas all, opening pressies in about half and hour


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11.stevenebm 
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS

And I was up wanting to open presents at 5.30am!!

Merry Chrismas


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11.stevenebm 
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy

we had our Christmas Day yesterday as the boys are at their dad's today


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone :wave:

Congrats Goodfella :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11.stevenebm 
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92

Merry xmas to all the workers like myself :wave:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11.stevenebm 
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman

Not working but logged onto the pc to try out me new digital photo keyring! 

Happy Christmas guys, hope you all have a great one!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG 
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev- 
11.stevenebm 
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH

Merry xmas :wave:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff

Merry Christmas all :wave: and congratulations to Goodfella :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Count me in. Hope every one has a great day!!!!!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149 - I just can't stay away from here


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing 
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking at zaino kev i blame u :doublesho


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well dinner is in the oven for I've got about 30 mins to myself before I have to put the next thing in


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

@ tom - not my fault :lol:


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking 
30. Ray74


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking 
30. Ray74 
31. remaL


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking 
30. Ray74 
31. remaL 
32. slim_boy_fat

Unless you're a woman - they don't like you mentioning their thighs.....


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking 
30. Ray74 
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> @ tom - not my fault :lol:


kev this is your fault :lol:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking 
30. Ray74 
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca

I'm in! Merry xmas!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tom_k said:


> kev this is your fault :lol:


what have you ordered then? :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking 
30. Ray74 
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking 
30. Ray74 
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)

yo ho ho!!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting! 
29. tom on ellite looking 
30. Ray74 
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> what have you ordered then? :lol:


so far i have orded

1 x Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale Spray Seal 
1 x Dodo Juice - "Born Slippy" Refill Concentrate - 500ml 
2 x Spillproof Organic Air Freshener - Shasta Strawberry 
1 x 100ml Storage Bottles - Pack of 5 
1 x Autoglym Perfect Palm Microfibre Applicator
1 x Meguiars Hyper Wash - 1 Gallon / 3.78 Litres
1 x Chemical Guys - Microfibre Wash+

then on to tardis and other products :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice one tom :thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!! 
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on... 

santa brought me a bottle of bilberry cleaner and an EZ wheel brush. Also got a Zaino bucket.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!! 
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on... 
39. -Mat-

Mother bought me a tesco MF kit (wax pads, sponge, cloths, wheel brush and towel...), Not sure how "safe" it will be

At least she has taken note in regards to the lack of sponges and chamois I use


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!! 
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on... 
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000

Been a good day, kids happy, I got my lovely prezzie box fromt he wife, which was a rotary, polishes, pads, snowfoam attachement, plus snow foam and some other little bits plus the usual pack of socks!!! Just been down to the garage and looked at the scrap panel down there, missus would go mental if she heard me practising already!!! But cant wait to play with it!!!


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!! 
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on... 
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6

I've been browsing on and off since the forum. Managed to wash the x5 as well.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

flyfs6 said:


> 1. vxrmarc
> 2. rmorgan84
> 3. Gaz W
> 4. EUG
> ...


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!! 
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on... 
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!! 
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on... 
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky 
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!! 
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on... 
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky 
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)


----------



## sunnygjg (Feb 8, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
J1ODY A is offline Report Post Reply With Quote
46. Sunnygjg


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg 
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg 
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis
48. alan_mcc (mums away to pub.. stuck in house myself :wall


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg 
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis
48. alan_mcc (mums away to pub.. stuck in house myself )
49. ross-1888 (late entry, now sitting bored thank god its nearly over.)


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis
48. alan_mcc (mums away to pub.. stuck in house myself )
49. ross-1888 (late entry, now sitting bored thank god its nearly over.)
50. AshD (been on and off all day)


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis
48. alan_mcc (mums away to pub.. stuck in house myself )
49. ross-1888 (late entry, now sitting bored thank god its nearly over.)
50. AshD (been on and off all day)
51. Soepergrover (bit late)


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

flyfs6 said:


> I've been browsing on and off since the forum. Managed to wash the x5 as well.


now thats dedication:thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis
48. alan_mcc (mums away to pub.. stuck in house myself )
49. ross-1888 (late entry, now sitting bored thank god its nearly over.)
50. AshD (been on and off all day)
51. Soepergrover (bit late) 
52. nickygixer-k5

phew just made it in before stop tap


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis
48. alan_mcc (mums away to pub.. stuck in house myself )
49. ross-1888 (late entry, now sitting bored thank god its nearly over.)
50. AshD (been on and off all day)
51. Soepergrover (bit late) 
52. nickygixer-k5
53. Dean5053

merry xmas every1


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis
48. alan_mcc (mums away to pub.. stuck in house myself )
49. ross-1888 (late entry, now sitting bored thank god its nearly over.)
50. AshD (been on and off all day)
51. Soepergrover (bit late)
52. nickygixer-k5
53. Dean5053
54. Scotch


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

1. vxrmarc
2. rmorgan84
3. Gaz W
4. EUG
5. Santa
6. Caledonia.
7. johnnybond
8. wayne_w (working - 'cough' )
9. Duffy
10. -kev-
11.stevenebm
12. GoodFella33
13. DiscoDriver
14.Mouthyman
15. Gary-360
16. W_VRS
17. Puntoboy
18. Neild92
19. Geetarman
20. 03OKH
21. Cliff
22. Chris_VRS
23. Jonnyw59
24. Ksm1985 - bored as ****
25. Nikon1149
26. Benniboy
27.kinnon just bought a ton of stuff from i4detailing .
28. Cullers - May your stocking be full to bursting!
29. tom on ellite looking
30. Ray74
31. remaL
32.steve from wath already fed up of kids arguing,dog barking and misses on singstar arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh,,happy xmas
33. tfonseca
34. RussZS (ridiculously hung over and not slept yet... ouch)
35. Ianrobbo1, just settling down with a can before the washing up!!)
36. Stew - at work wishing he wasn't.
37. Freon Warrior. A bit worse for wear!!
38. Judas - about to eat a big old roast - bring it on...
39. -Mat-
40. james_19742000
41. flyfs6
42. fozzy (just got rid of the inlaws.. yeehaa)
43. Ducky
44. a15cro (avoiding crap soaps on TV!)
45. J1ODY A (same reason as above - Emmerdale, Corrie & now bloody Enders!)
46. Sunnygjg
47. wee_green_mini / Dennis
48. alan_mcc (mums away to pub.. stuck in house myself )
49. ross-1888 (late entry, now sitting bored thank god its nearly over.)
50. AshD (been on and off all day)
51. Soepergrover (bit late)
52. nickygixer-k5
53. Dean5053
54. Scotch
55. Janitor - soon be Christmas!


----------

